# Icônes de dossiers sous OSX, où en trouver?



## ivremort (7 Janvier 2005)

Marre des dossiers bleus-blancs Aqua, mais je ne sais pas où en trouver de nouveau, quelqu'un a t-il un site à me conseiller?


----------



## minime (7 Janvier 2005)

Tu devrais trouver de quoi t'amuser sur InterfaceLift.


----------



## MacMadam (7 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Marre des dossiers bleus-blancs Aqua, mais je ne sais pas où en trouver de nouveau, quelqu'un a t-il un site à me conseiller?


...Tout simplement *ici*  ! Large choix de sets d'icônes en tous genres. Et gratuitement. Des plus sérieuses aux plus design, en passant par les plus farfelues. Lorsque tu cliques sur le lien, il y a toujours quelques exemples visuels de la série avant de te décider à cliquer sur download. Regarde bien s'il ne s'agit pas d'un programme pour créer toi-même tes icônes ou de screensavers.


----------



## Zyrol (7 Janvier 2005)

Ou encore ici


----------



## ivremort (7 Janvier 2005)

Chouette, merci à vous trois!


----------



## chupastar (7 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, merci à vous trois!



Ou encore IconFactory et icon.cx


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2005)

Tiens n'en v'là d'autres (z'étaient pas cachés bien loin...  )


----------



## ivremort (7 Janvier 2005)

Mais comment fait-on pour transformer une icône en dossier? Je ne sais pas, désolé...


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment fait-on pour transformer une icône en dossier? Je ne sais pas, désolé...


 tu cliques sur ton icone et tu fais Pomme+c , puis tu vas dans les informations de ton dossier (clique Pomme+i dessus) et là tu cliques sur l'icone en haut à droite qui représente ce dossier puis Pomme+v et voili voilou ! un bête copier/coller ...


----------



## ivremort (7 Janvier 2005)

Génial! Je ne savais pas que c'était aussi simple... ah là là, on apprend tous les jours... merci!


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2005)

ivremort a dit:
			
		

> Génial! Je ne savais pas que c'était aussi simple... ah là là, on apprend tous les jours... merci!


 à votre service mister Wallace !


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Janvier 2005)

si tu veux changer tous tes dossier generique tu peux aussi utiliser Candybar
ou le super menu contextuel findericonCM
et voila.


----------



## MAC-A-DAM (17 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi moi ça marche pas  
 C'est p't'être parce que je suis QUE sous X.2.8


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (17 Janvier 2005)

Pas du tout, j'ai aussi le malheur de devoir supporter Jaguar  ! En fait, regarde sur mon site dans ma signature le dossier sur la personnalisation, tout est expliqué pour les débutants et les plus expérimentés  !!


----------

